# pic of my grr



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi to all of you . Crab Apple trees and creeping flox in bloom in GRR . Netting over pond my wife sewed together from JoAnn Fabrics last fall material was cheap. here is link to pic.
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/hap/Garden%20RR/DKspring09%20014.jpg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Nice job







*


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Harold,
The layout is looking good. Your trees are beautiful. This year, all our flowering trees got their buds nipped by two April snows.
JimC.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think we need more photos!


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I really like that netting. I also like your layout. I used regular pond netting, and it is a royal pain. Can you tell me exactly what that material is. I have a smalll water feature, but we are in the woods. and boy do I get the leaves.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

The material is for bridal veils. It feels like it is nylon. Cheak any fabric store for it . JoAnns fabric in benton harbor,Mi is where we got it.


----------

